# Has anyone used BarcodesTalk for UPC codes?



## resmark (Aug 7, 2015)

I've been looking online to purchase UPC codes and came across BarcodesTalk. They claim to sell real, unique codes that they purchased in bulk from GS1, but their prices are waaayyy cheaper than other places I've looked (they say its because they purchased such large quantities). Anyone know if they're legit?


----------



## rugoin2hvn (Sep 18, 2011)

any replies on this? also what is the cost? I am looking as well to purchase upc codes to sell t-shirts in boutiques, stores, etc.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## TriangleDreamer (Nov 28, 2014)

I use instantupccodes.com and have had no problems with the codes purchased from them in my Amazon store.


----------



## rugoin2hvn (Sep 18, 2011)

Do you have to have a scanner as well for vender events or do you know if there is an app on phones? Stores have the scanner correct?


----------



## resmark (Aug 7, 2015)

rugoin2hvn said:


> Do you have to have a scanner as well for vender events or do you know if there is an app on phones? Stores have the scanner correct?


Not sure if there is a phone app, but stores would have scanners if they require you to have a barcode.


----------



## tru80 (Apr 24, 2016)

I have been using Buy UPC Codes | Barcodes Online for a very long time for Amazon, ebay, rakuten and sears and I haven't had any problems and fast service.


----------



## barcodegraphics (Apr 5, 2019)

The information indicated regarding Amazon's acceptance of UPCs from online resellers changed in May 2016. Consequently, Amazon is requiring suppliers to use UPCs with GS1 Company Prefixes in their own brand's name. We are not GS1 nor affiliated with them but work with many of the larger retailers and Amazon. https://www.barcode.graphics/not-all-upc-barcodes-will-work-for-amazon/


----------



## BarCodesTalk (Jun 14, 2019)

rugoin2hvn said:


> any replies on this? also what is the cost? I am looking as well to purchase upc codes to sell t-shirts in boutiques, stores, etc.
> Thanks for your help.


Hello,

The price varies based on the quantity purchased. For example 100 UPC/EAN barcodes cost just $45.

The main point is that yes, you can legally own your companies UPC barcodes without having to rent from GS1. This is because the UCC (GS1's old name) used to sell entire prefixes (huge blocks) of barcodes before 2002. After 2002 they switched to renting & recycling them. So what we focus on is owning the rights to these pre-2002 "legacy" barcode prefixes that have never been used before. 

We cover more on this confusing topic of owning vs renting here: https://support.barcodestalk.com/en...-bar-codes-talk-instead-of-directly-from-gs1- 

While GS1 wishes to be the only game in town they are not, not without trying to undo 30 years worth of their operations from the 70's to 2002 when they settled that class action lawsuit. 

Let us know how we can help.


----------

